# Custom steering wheels!!!!



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

Hand twisted, all custom made to order 8 and 10 inch text tony 5624164002


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

how much for the chrome one????


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Make some wheels like the old LA Wire wheel sterring wheels!!


----------



## JERKDOGG (Jun 4, 2012)

baggedout81 said:


> Make some wheels like the old LA Wire wheel sterring wheels!!


Agreed!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Need the stone grips cuh


----------



## LilVill (Apr 16, 2014)

what is stone grip? need mo infarmation


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

If u make some la wire still wheels hit me up


----------

